# Новые методы ТПФ (мнение врачей)



## netminion (11 Авг 2010)

Давно отслеживаю тему с системами ТПФ

В России стали проводить операцию go-lif при помощи робота spineassist
вот с такой красивой рекламкой 


> Применение роботоассистенции в хирургии позвоночника
> Коновалов Н.А., Шевелев И.Н., Корниенко В.Н., Асютин Д.С., Исаев К.А., Зеленков П.В., Назаренко А.Г.
> 
> НИИ нейрохирургии им. акад. Н.Н. Бурденко РАМН, Москва, Россия​
> ...




Операция пока нова и данных маловато... поэтому хотел бы услышать мнение специалистов

Так же хотелось бы узнать что думают врачи по поводу AxiaLIF
тоже сравнительно новый метод но набирает популярность за рубежом.
хотя многие я нашел достаточно много сообщений на иностранных форумах говорящих о том.. что спустя какое то время после "малоинвазивной" операции у пациента начинаются сильнейшие боли.... в причине пока не разобрался....


Заранее благодарен, Роман


----------

